# Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0 Export Problem



## Baby Jane (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....
Also mein Problem: Wenn ich das Fertige Video Exportieren möchte fängt er auch an aber dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung :
Fehler beim Erstellen des Films Unbekannter Fehler

Die importierten Dateien habe ich mit Huffyuv v2.1.1 und den Sound weg Codiert.
Normalerweise Codiere ich das Fertige Video von Adobe mit Cinepack aber es ist egal welchen Codec ich nehme immer kommt die meldung.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgentwie helfen  

LG Xtina


----------



## Baby Jane (5. Januar 2007)

ihr konntet mir zwar nicht helfen aber trotzdem danke ich habs alleine hinbekommen ^^


----------



## axn (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo und Willkommen!

Problem war sicher das Huffyuv-Material. Aber erzähl uns doch noch wie du es gelöst hast?

mfg

axn


----------



## Baby Jane (5. Januar 2007)

Es hatte gar nix mit den Codec oder so zu tun. Es lag an einem Video !
Es war anscheinend kaputt oder so. Ich hab Adobe Codieren lassen bis die fehlermeldung kam hab aber nicht auf OK gedrückt sondern zu dem Ordner wo er es hin Codiren sollte,
hab das angefangene Video mit Virtual Dub geöffnet und geguckt wo er auf gehört hat und das Video war dann auch der Grund!


----------



## Svinmi (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand noch über dieses Problem - auch bei Folgeversionen von AP stolpert, so wie ich - hier mein Lösungsvorschlag:

Grundproblem war wie oben beschrieben, Ausgangsmaterial DV PAL, Export alle möglichen Varianten, immer Abbruch, Ton solo funktionierte.

Ich habe es zunächst auch so gemacht, dass ich eingegrenzt habe, wie weit der fertige Film exportiert wird. Dabei habe ich bemerkt, dass AP immer bei einem bestimmten Dropout (es war von einer VHS-Kassette digitalisiertes Rohmaterial) stecken blieb.
Ich habe zwei Bilder herausgenommen und sie durch duplizieren der zwei folgenden Frames ersetzt. Ton lief weiter. 
Ich habe dieses Verfahren mit eingegrenztem Arbeitsbereich für den ganzen Film angewandt und so ca. 15 Stellen korrigiert, bis der Film einwandfrei exportiert wurde.
An zwei Stellen musste ich sogar die komplette Szene löschen.

Viele Grüße, Svinmi


----------

